# does my pony need a blanket?



## meme (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, I have an american breed pony. I was going to purchase her a pony waterproof blanket, but when i called the feed store the man that answered the phone said that she does not need a blanket during the winter because her fur is so thick. He said it will make her lose her fur? Is this true, should I still get her a blanket to stay warm??? Her fur is very thick, unfortunately we do not have a shelter in our pasture for her. She has plenty of trees to stand under, but she always chooses to stand on top of the hill with no shelter.   any help would be great thanks.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 6, 2012)

If she was cold I doubt she would be standing on top of a hill  , she is probably enjoying the cold weather. A weather proof blanket might be good idea for rainy days though.


----------



## secuono (Dec 6, 2012)

Horses do not need blankets. Unless you shave them or they don't grow a coat. If they don't have shelter to get out of winter rain/snow, then you should put on a waterproof coat before it snows/rains so they don't get cold or worse. 
Ponies and mini's tend to grow very thick coats for winter.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 6, 2012)

Putting a blanket on a horse doesn't make it shed its winter hair, it flattens it out. This is thought to reduce the warmth of the hair coat by removing the trapped air. I have 3 miniature horses that grow very fluffy coats in the winter; the only blankets I have for them are lightweight rain sheets. My minis do have shelter that they can get into if the weather gets too nasty. Blankets can rub the hair off in spots. I work at a barn, and I have seen some horses get nearly bald at the points where their blankets are rubbing the most (like the chest and shoulders).


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 6, 2012)

If you blanket a horse, they will not grow their natural winter coat.  Some people do this if they show their horses year round or if they have an older horse that does not retain body weight well, because keeping warm does use energy.  With that said, your pony should have a place to get out of the wind, rain, snow, etc, if it wants to.  But I would not blanket it.  In the winter time, when I am at the barn, if my hands are really code, I slide them under their mains and oh so warm.

Also if your pony already has a winter coat and you blanket it, it may actually sweet and then that is worse, because their hair and skin get damp and then when it gets cold, they get cold.


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 6, 2012)

> Horses do not need blankets.


Unless they are thin. If your pony is fat she does not need a blanket. If she is not holding her weight then she should definitely be blanketed. Some horses are just fine with out them, some horses will never grow enough coat for the winter. The other thing is if she is all alone? Horses where not meant to live alone and a solitary horse will be much colder then several who can snuggle up. All horses need a little extra feed in the winter though. Make sure she is getting enough food and she should be all right.


----------



## meme (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for all of the help.  She is a very chubby pony. I don`t think I will buy her a blanket then. if I do I will look into the thin waterproof ones, just to stay dry not for warmth. I don`t want her losing her fur. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## allbyme (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep I agree with ya'll. Sounds like a blanket for her is unnecessary. It's a good clue when you see snow layered across the back of a horse. This means they have ample body fat for warmth. If the snow seems to be melting and she's staying wet with icicles, then a properly fitted blanket would be needed. Simply put, keep a close eye on her. Good Luck !


----------

